# Whos the oldest (age) member on Rollitip??



## ||||||l||||||l|||||| (Oct 27, 2013)

Waves a hello to all the RIU members Man I'm like wandering if I'm the oldest one on Rollitup. So if there's anyone from the hippy movement that's still moving that isPlease HitMeUp~ PEACE!


----------



## Popcorn900 (Oct 27, 2013)

Well I'm sure theres some pretty old members here. I myself am 42 years old, but I'm no hippy.


----------



## Commander Strax (Oct 27, 2013)

51 and not a hippy either


----------



## kurtdog60 (Oct 27, 2013)

Commander Strax said:


> 51 and not a hippy either


 I'm a semi hippie soon to be over 60 years young here


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 27, 2013)

.............63


----------



## Popcorn900 (Oct 27, 2013)

We should request an oldtimers thread, 40 and over only hmmmm.....


----------



## Commander Strax (Oct 27, 2013)

I vote we name it "Pull your fucking pants up!"


----------



## Popcorn900 (Oct 27, 2013)

Commander Strax said:


> I vote we name it "Pull your fucking pants up!"


Or "I don't like the look of those kids" lol.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 27, 2013)

Old enough to remember buying Columbian Gold and Panama Red for $30 a zip and bitching about the price.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Oct 27, 2013)

33 here the new 20's


----------



## sunni (Oct 27, 2013)

welcome to riu dirtnsurf and gw is older i think


----------



## Ringsixty (Oct 27, 2013)

53 and moving slower these days..


----------



## Doobius1 (Oct 27, 2013)

Wheres my Depends?


----------



## Popcorn900 (Oct 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> welcome to riu dirtnsurf and gw is older i think


I couldn't figure out his name because it is just a bunch of lllllllllllllllll at least thats what I see.


----------



## Greedy G (Oct 27, 2013)

Jimdamick said:


> Old enough to remember buying Columbian Gold and Panama Red for $30 a zip and bitching about the price.



I remember columbian gold like it was yesterday but used to pay $40 for a five finger bag,man those were some trippy days with memories forever!


----------



## TMill420 (Oct 27, 2013)

47 ...

Remember the Gold as well 
I'm down with *"Pull your fucking pants up!"* Ha

-TM


----------



## Commander Strax (Oct 27, 2013)

Jimdamick said:


> Old enough to remember buying Columbian Gold and Panama Red for $30 a zip and bitching about the price.


Zip?? how about a Lid or a four finger bag?


----------



## brimck325 (Oct 27, 2013)

$15 a lid.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 27, 2013)

Popcorn900 said:


> We should request an oldtimers thread, 40 and over only hmmmm.....


Like this one ?
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/543321-hey-old-farts-how-many.html



sunni said:


> welcome to riu dirtnsurf and gw is older i think


Barn buster has me by about 7 years.



BarnBuster said:


> .............63


----------



## lime73 (Oct 27, 2013)

Popcorn900 said:


> We should request an oldtimers thread, 40 and over only hmmmm.....


thank god im not there yet! ...2 weeks to go lol


----------



## GreenSummit (Oct 27, 2013)

30 . . . . .


----------



## Popcorn900 (Oct 27, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Like this one ?
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/543321-hey-old-farts-how-many.html
> 
> 
> ...


What is a "Q-36 Growbal Modulator"? never seen that one before.


----------



## sunni (Oct 27, 2013)

Popcorn900 said:


> What is a "Q-36 Growbal Modulator"? never seen that one before.


hes a global moderator like an admin he can change his title any mod can


----------



## loquacious (Oct 27, 2013)

*you're my boy blue!*


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 27, 2013)

Popcorn900 said:


> What is a "Q-36 Growbal Modulator"? never seen that one before.




It is an extremely poor attempt at humor.
But the best I have atm.

[video=youtube;Z40AsPaktzw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z40AsPaktzw[/video]


----------



## Popcorn900 (Oct 27, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It is an extremely poor attempt at humor.
> But the best I have atm.
> 
> [video=youtube;Z40AsPaktzw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z40AsPaktzw[/video]


Yes thats what I thought it was lol.


----------



## DeeTee (Oct 27, 2013)

Seems so far I have everyone beat, 68, and I remember 4 finger lids for $12.


----------



## BWG707 (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm a very young hippie at 55. 4 finger lids in the late '60's in Cali were $10. Top quality Colombian was $30oz. Thai sticks were $15ea. Joints .50. L-25 $1 to $2. Gas less than .50gal. Fun times.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 28, 2013)

lil shy of 63. SFV by birth...$10 lids, 28 cent gas, 30 cent cigs and $1.50/6 pack of Brew102. Long hair, beard, Deadhead but thats as far as the hippie goes


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 28, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> 33 here the new 20's


And dead is the new 90!!!!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 28, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> And dead is the new 90!!!!!


Now that's a buzzkill.

And close enough to home to be uncomfortable.


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 28, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Now that's a buzzkill.
> 
> And close enough to home to be uncomfortable.


Well hey, if your that uncomfortable about it then ban me. Didn't mean no harm about it. But if u think I got out of line then do your thing. I'll man up to a mistake on here if I did wrong.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 28, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> Well hey, if your that uncomfortable about it then ban me. Didn't mean no harm about it. But if u think I got out of line then do your thing. I'll man up to a mistake on here if I did wrong.


But . . .
I like you - I don't want to ban ya. 

And your avi is one of my fav's - I love boxers.


----------



## Enzo Matrix (Nov 2, 2013)

Greedy G said:


> I remember columbian gold like it was yesterday but used to pay $40 for a five finger bag,man those were some trippy days with memories forever!


Man... 4 and 5 finger bags, that brings back memories. Colombian Gold was the shit back then, Jamaican was mid range and Mexican at the bottom end. Good times


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 4, 2013)

look at all these old fucks


----------



## spek9 (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm 12. Or 37, or 38. I can't recall.

-spek


----------



## ||||||l||||||l|||||| (Jan 13, 2017)

Popcorn900 said:


> I couldn't figure out his name because it is just a bunch of lllllllllllllllll at least thats what I see.


man oh man... sorry my late reply here my friend (4 years late) because I forgot my password and the name of this site. My name is Saul, I made my screen name to resemble a Barcode, I always like looking at those barcodes hahaha. Anyway, hope everyone on here has been doing well since I last been here. 


....damnd how time flies
PEACE AND HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## lime73 (Jan 13, 2017)

3 years to reply... nice haha

Im 43 now 
Welcome back Saul


----------



## ||||||l||||||l|||||| (Jan 13, 2017)

lime73 said:


> 3 years to reply... nice haha
> 
> Im 43 now lol


Happy Birthdays and days and days and days to you my friend!!!hahaha!!!


----------



## lime73 (Jan 13, 2017)

Well better late than... never


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 13, 2017)

67 this year but...


----------



## ||||||l||||||l|||||| (Jan 13, 2017)

lime73 said:


> Well better late than... never


4 years is next to never hahaha


----------



## greg nr (Jan 13, 2017)

remember $200/lb for good Jamaican sinsemia.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 13, 2017)

greg nr said:


> remember $200/lb for good Jamaican sinsemia.....


I grew up in S. Fla & have been to Jamaica several dozen times starting in the late 70's & they didn't grow sensimilla then, it all looked like Mexican schwag, was full of seeds though it tasted much different.
And we bought more than a couple of pounds each trip.

Make no mistake, it was good weed (Lambs bread), just not Sensimilla.


----------



## ||||||l||||||l|||||| (Jan 14, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I grew up in S. Fla & have been to Jamaica several dozen times starting in the late 70's & they didn't grow sensimilla then, it all looked like Mexican schwag, was full of seeds though it tasted much different.
> And we bought more than a couple of pounds each trip.
> 
> Make no mistake, it was good weed (Lambs bread), just not Sensimilla.


Actually is was called _Lambs Breath,_ imported seeds of a pure Afghani strain from Amsterdam. Then brought into the US and gorilla grown in Pinellas County inside a rundown roofless cattle barn. Sold in mass and swept Southern Florida like a hurricane. My late buddy was going to call it "_MellowYellow" _after the coffeeshop he visited back in the day but his wife insisted naming it _Lambs Breath_, so he went with it.

Im a born&raised Pinellian folk!

Saul here...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 14, 2017)

||||||l||||||l|||||| said:


> Actually is was called "_Lambs Breath_" from import seeds of a pure Afghani strain from Amsterdam. Then brought into the US and gorilla grown in Pinellas County inside a rundown roofless cattle barn. Sold in mass and swept Southern Florida like a hurricane. My late buddy was going to call it "_MellowYellow" _after the coffeeshop he visited back in the day but his wife insisted naming it _Lambs Breath_, so he went with it.
> 
> Im a born&raised Pinellian folk!
> 
> Saul here...


I guess it depends on whom you talk to - I was buying it from Jamacians in Kingstown and Montigo Bay & they called it Lambs Bread (well, at least that's what I heard - the accent can be a challenge). At any rate it was heavily seeded but damn good stuff.
Dade County here.


----------



## greg nr (Jan 14, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I grew up in S. Fla & have been to Jamaica several dozen times starting in the late 70's & they didn't grow sensimilla then, it all looked like Mexican schwag, was full of seeds though it tasted much different.
> And we bought more than a couple of pounds each trip.
> 
> Make no mistake, it was good weed (Lambs bread), just not Sensimilla.


Point taken. What we were told and what was real probably weren't in the same room. 

Didn't care. Good shit no matter where it was grown.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Jan 14, 2017)

Jimdamick said:


> Old enough to remember buying Columbian Gold and Panama Red for $30 a zip and bitching about the price.


> buying


----------



## Lord Kanti (Jan 14, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I guess it depends on whom you talk to - I was buying it from Jamacians in Kingstown and Montigo Bay & they called it Lambs Bread (well, at least that's what I heard - the accent can be a challenge). At any rate it was heavily seeded but damn good stuff.
> Dade County here.


lamb's bread/breath is fucking legit. Would grow / 10.


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 14, 2017)

Respec...


----------



## Sailormoses (Jan 18, 2017)

61 and counting


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 18, 2017)

@tangerinegreen555 will be 97 in a few days.


----------

